# Shore fishing



## GooseBuster3

Does anybody shore fish Brewer lake when the bluegills are spawning? I thought I would try it this spring.

_________________
Rip'em and Lip'em

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-16 21:17 ]


----------



## Miller

I've never fished it during the spawn, but I was out this weekend and pulled up a lot of nice blues! I fished down by the point, and used a bobber with a 6 foot drop and crawlers.

I think we ended up with around 35.


----------



## Miller

You should give the blues a try as of late. They've been real active. Pulled up a couple of nice bonus bass as well.

It's gonna get cold soon!


----------

